# Rose Service in der Schweiz?



## sochris (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

weiss jemand zufällig, wie es sich mit dem Rose Bikeservice in der Schweiz verhält?
In Deutschland war das ja alles recht easy mit abholung zu Hause per DHL express usw.

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass ich auch direkt Rose schreiben kann, aber
A.) vielleicht weiss es jemand hier
B.) vielleicht hat jemand anderes auch die Frage und benutzt die Suche und entlastet den Rose Service 

Danke
Chris


----------

